# Fruit fly breeding? Kit from dartfrog.com?



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone bought a fruit fly culture kit from dartfrog.com before and how easy are they to culture ? 

Lew


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

i got a couple of the starter cultures and they were realy easy, keep them warm and they keep making flys, got them about 3 weeks ago and theyr still makin flys. i rotate them keep one in the viv for a week then one in the airing cupboard then swap them round.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Just follow this. Super easy and works great.

Drosophila


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

ah thankyou video is great like you said will probably try this soon.

*Buddah*
What do you mean you leave one in the viv and one in the airing cupboard? doesnt all the fruit fly get completely mauled and eaten if you leave them in the viv?


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

You can get cultures off Ebay cheaper mate and sometimes better quality too : victory:


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

cool i'll have a gander


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i have top quality cultures for sale if anyone wants any pm me


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

just looked at the tread, is it 5.00 for one inclusing p +p


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i do 3 for £7.50 posted


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> i do 3 for £7.50 posted


cool i'll pm you when i want some : victory:


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Lew said:


> ah thankyou video is great like you said will probably try this soon.
> 
> *Buddah*
> What do you mean you leave one in the viv and one in the airing cupboard? doesnt all the fruit fly get completely mauled and eaten if you leave them in the viv?


no, i put the tub in the viv with a little hole in the lid just big enough for a fruit fly to get through so the fruit fly slowly come out. when all the fruit fly adults have come out usually about a week i swap it round with one in the airing cupboard, its warmer in the cupboard and makes the larve change to adults quicker.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

buddah said:


> no, i put the tub in the viv with a little hole in the lid just big enough for a fruit fly to get through so the fruit fly slowly come out. when all the fruit fly adults have come out usually about a week i swap it round with one in the airing cupboard, its warmer in the cupboard and makes the larve change to adults quicker.


Only thing to be carefull with that is if you then use those cultures to make new ones you'll usually get mites...


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

chrism said:


> Only thing to be carefull with that is if you then use those cultures to make new ones you'll usually get mites...


yeah i dont use them to make new cultures once the fly food has gone from the bottom they get thrown out.

and where the hell do mites just apear from!! , i found some in my tropical woodlouse culture about a month ago and had to start a fresh.


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

so how long would a culture last for you , and as buddah said where to the mites come from !


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

my cultures have bin going for 3 weeks and it looks like there another 2 weeks in them.


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

oh right they last a fair amount of time then  when the weather gets better i'll get some i reckon


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah they seem to last ages, i ordered mine when it was colder they just go slow when its cold it should be fine ordering them now.


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

alright thanks mate i'll do so in the next few days


----------

